# Which smartphones are the toughest?



## Quartz (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of upgrading to a smartphone - something like a Samsung Galaxy II or HTC Desire or Sensation. But I'm concerned about wear and tear, particularly scratching and accidental drops. I've heard that gorilla glass is something to look for, but are there alternatives? So, tell me about durability.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

You can always get a case for an S2/Desire/whatever if you're worried, but there's also proper toughened smartphones out there too, like this one: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/xperia-active?cc=gb&lc=en


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 25, 2011)

Motorola Defy


----------

